# Mystery frame



## rustyjones (Apr 19, 2021)

Does anyone recognize this frame? I've had it for years but still can't figure it out. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 5, 2021)

looks like sears  circa 86


----------

